# How did you meet the 'Old Man' ?



## Tames D (May 8, 2007)

Those of you that had the privilege of meeting SGM Ed Parker, what was your 1st meeting like? 
I was minding my own business at the IKC's in Long Beach (don't remember the year) when I heard a voice behind me ask if I was enjoying the event. I turned around and it was Ed Parker and he introduced himself. I was pretty impressed, but even more impressed when a few hours later we bumped into each other again and he introduced me to the guy he was with (he remembered my name). I was a fan ever since.


----------



## Bob White (May 11, 2007)

I was in high school and I had just joined the Ed Parker school in Garden Grove, Ca. Mr. Parker was coming down to the studio and everyone was pumped up. Bob Perry, who was a brown belt at the time, and Fred Brewster, were the two instructors at the school. Mr. Parker walked and said hello to Fred,who he called "Fred Bruiser", because he was a well know Hawaiian street fighter. I had studied 2 years of a Japanese style before coming to the EPKS. I had never seen anything like what I saw that day. I certainly felt like I was in the right place. The year was 1966.
We went to a tournament later that week and Mr. Parker was the referee. Arnold Urquidez was fighting in the brown belt division. He threw a front kick and dislocated his toes. Mr. Parker had him lay on his back and pulled them back in place. Arnold kept fighting and won his match. A typical example of the Urquidez spirit.
We all owe so much to Ed Parker. I personally was able to attend the Monday morning management meetings where I learned how to run a studio. It was in Pasadena that I was introduced to Tom Kelly, Sigung Steve LaBounty, Dave Hebler, Steve Hearring, and Richard Planas, who was a brown belt at that time. It became my lifes work. I have had my own school since 1972 and a fantastic life because of the skills I learned from Mr. Parker. I thank God for the blessing of him in my life.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 11, 2007)

I first met him in Long Beach at the tournament.
He was so polite to this nobody (me) it was amazing just to talk with him for a while


----------



## MA-Caver (May 12, 2007)

I met the "old man" through his son... meeting his son and being his interpreter was an honor... talking with him for a few minutes allowed me to meet his dad, since I believe the son is the reflection of the father... ole' Ed was a great guy. :asian:


----------



## cdhall (May 13, 2007)

I met Mr. Parker in 1986 at the "Lytle Open Karate Championships" where I competed as a Blue Belt. It was the first time my then-instructor (and first instructor) had told us that Mr. Parker was somewhere that we could see him.  Mr. Parker is signing my program in this photo. 







I still have the program with my noteboook which he also signed about 3 years later at the second and only other time I saw him. I have a few more photos from each event. They used to be on my website somewhere...

He was very, very tired at this tournament. I was worried and disappointed when I met him. I thought there must have been something wrong with him, but was later told they kept him up late the night before. I also just recently learned that he went to Austin this same night and visited with my instructor Mr. Duffy.

I also believe it was at this very same tournament that Mr. Conatser gave a very compelling and memorable seminar for Mr. Duffy's students.


----------



## TCBKENPO (May 14, 2007)

I first met Parker as a child when I firsted started in Kenpo.  He came to the studio with Larry Tatum, and Jeff Speakman.  I can not remember the year.  From that time until his death I saw him an average of 6 times per year either in the Pasadena Studio, International, or at our studio NPKK.

TCBKENPO


----------



## Hand Sword (May 15, 2007)

I was at a tournament in Revere, Mass. run by the Cogliandros (I believe). A group of us were in the back (locker rooms), all mixed arts, mostly different Kem/npo schools. Multiple conversations were going on about techniques and executions of them, with all of the differing views. Next thing a voice chimes in from the outside of the group and it was Mr. Parker. My first impression was (not as nice in print here) Wow! What a big, intimidating guy. All got quiet, even those who didn't know who he was (believe it or not they existed at the time). Mr. Parker then taught a little, briefly, recommended, then questioned, questioned and questioned, with a grin.


----------



## donald (May 15, 2007)

I am not sure that I can say I "met" him ? It was at a seminar our Head Instructor sponsored in Cleveland,Ohio around "86" or so. I took a picture with him, and he signed my Infinite Insights copy. As he was signing the book he asked the name of my instructor,to which I replied Sensei whooziwhatitz. Mr.Parker said,not Sensei you mean Mister whooziwhatitz. I attempted to explain that Sensei instructed us(students) to call him Sensei, and that I meant no disrespect to him. Thinking about it later I wonder if Mr.Parker called him on it? Anyway that was my moment with The Mister.

1stJohn1:9


----------

